# Lookin for new bow



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I am in the market for a new bow. I ha entry had one in about 3 years and have really been keeping up with what's out there. I was looking at one yesterday it's the bowtech carbon knight. Anyone use it or shot one? What others should I be lookin at and what should I avoid? 
James


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dont get toooo caught up in the tech on all the new bows. Just like an I-Phone.... 3 months and it will be outdated! Find something you are comfortable with and go with it. Lot of the new ones will cost you over a grand easy when rigged out! Just like I told Mel when i got hers, "dont look at price, just make sure its easy to shoot". To each there own, for me, my ole PSE firestorm fits me good! Good luck with your selection, check out Bow Zone for a wide selection of new and used bows!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Here ya go............http://www.schafersilvertipbows.com/


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mathews any model. The ZXT is just a bit more expensive than the Bowtech Carbon Knight. But you can't go wrong with a Mathews.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Go bowtech! I've shot them for 10 years 4 different models and never had problem with any of them! My latest model is the insanity. 320 fps with a 400 gr arrow. Smooth and no recoil.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Ancuegar said:


> Go bowtech! I've shot them for 10 years 4 different models and never had problem with any of them! My latest model is the insanity. 320 fps with a 400 gr arrow. Smooth and no recoil.


I have the exact set up and it is fast.

I would also look at the Elites and the Obsession knightmare!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Had the time to go and shoot a few today. The carbon knight sucks. Well it dose for me. Fells like a toy and just didn't fell right with it. Shot a few other bows and fell in love with the new mathwess creed XS! So pulled the trigger on it today! Can't wait to get it in the woods and see what I can knock down.
James


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Should've shot the insanity XL....
But that's a good how also. To me the carbon knight was too light. I like a heavy bow. Seems like it doesnt wobble as much at full draw and/or wind.


----------



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Have you shot any of the 2014 Obsessions? I shot a bunch and it was either the Obsession Phoenix or the Elite 32. I went with the Phoenix..


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

You can never go wrong with a Mathews. I had a Hoyte and they make good bows as well but Mathews is the way to go, IMO.


----------

